# Chicago Cubs May Leave WGN Broadcasting after 2014



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

http://wgntv.com/2013/02/18/cubs-may-say-goodbye-to-wgn-tv-after-2014-season/


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I can certainly understand & see where the Cubs are coming from.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

The Cubs and WGN go together like PB and J from a fans stand point. Growinng up as a Cubs fan, WGN is where the Cubs were. Right along side Harry Caray and the seventh inning stretch. It sucks but there isn't much that can be done. In all reality I don't think many people will care/notice. Now, if Chicagoans didn't have CSN then yea. Huge issue. Just a different channel to switch to. Announcers on the other hand are a different story. Being in the military means I've had to get my Cubs fix from various PPV packages over the years and one of the best things about watching the Cubs were the announcers. I hated to see Bob Brenly leave. He and Len have been a great duo over the years and I'll miss him. Thankfully Len is staying.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

The line where they state that they've explored forming their own network is interesting....


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> The line where they state that they've explored forming their own network is interesting....


I agree...and also found it interesting this story was written by WGN TV and was fairly harsh about the miserly Ricketts family.

Unusual to see a confrontational article from one side of the future negotiations.

All I want is for the Cubs / MLB / DirecTV to sort out the stupid WCIU situation.

Here in Indianapolis, the Cubs are a "home" team, but we can't get the WCIU games at all. Absurd....


----------

